# To Cover Or Not To Cover?



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

*Do you use a cover during the storage months?*​
Yes1130.56%No1952.78%Only on the tires616.67%


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Forgive me if this has been polled before but I'm contemplating going without a cover this winter. The ADCO hasn't held up too well after 2 seasons and I'm not sure I want to fork out the dough for another.

So what's the consensus?


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I have delam from the previous owner covering it in the heat. I figure if it is washed and waxed it should be OK. I think it would be a lot of trouble putting it on too, especially by myself. I have one you could buy. It's brand new, never used. It came with my 23RS.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

With all of the delam issues regarding heat and covers, I never cover, just cover the tires.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

I cover mine because i park mine at the house and there is alot of trees where i live dont wont all the tree debree making the roof all nasty. If i parked it at a storage lot where there were no trees i dont think i would worry about covering it.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've always cover ours. Not sure if it's related to being covered or not but the front skin is badly de-laminated but it took 7 years to show up.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

No cover.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

There are campers 20 years old in my seasonal campground and they've never been covered and have no problems. I have never covered mine, the worst thing that happens uncovered is that your camper fades a bit. Bad things that happen when covered...delamination....ropes wear holes in the sides, tops, etc. I also leave my slides out all winter.


----------



## jalexanderj (May 2, 2013)

Dub said:


> There are campers 20 years old in my seasonal campground and they've never been covered and have no problems. I have never covered mine, the worst thing that happens uncovered is that your camper fades a bit. Bad things that happen when covered...delamination....ropes wear holes in the sides, tops, etc. I also leave my slides out all winter.


Hi. Why do you leave the slides out for the winter?


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

Some people leave the slides out, I know that we have not ever covered any camper that we have had over the years, that includes the 26 rs and we live in Ohio where the weather gets bad in the winter at times. Have not had any issues since we have owned the unit, though the other owner covered and the front end cap is delaminating.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

If we had lots of wind, I don't think I'd use a cover. Wind easily destroys them, even a slight breaze makes taking them off or putting on a real chore.

I've also seen covers that look like they were bought a size to large, and flopped and floated all over the trailer. Probably not good.

But we do use a cover, lots of rain, little wind. After 3 years, covering anytime we won't use it for more than a few weeks, no issues, plastic is white, few black streaks, in the summer interior temps are way lower than when uncovered, and in winter inside RH lower than when not covered. No evidence of scuffing or damage to fiberglass or roofing. At least in our community RV lot it is pretty obvious which trailers get covered in the winter. The decals look good, fewer or less noticeable black streaks, plastic isn't yellow, and so far non show delamination.

However, these are all covered with an RV cover NOT the blue plastic tarps. IMHO these are a NO NO. They don't breath, but water goes through the seams and edges and any water that does get underneath them can't readily evaporate. And the blue plastic seems to be abrasive.

RV covers are "water resistant" and the good ones breathable so moisture that does end up underneath the top readily evaporates through the cover. Tyvek is a good example, it is used as a house wrap because it allows water vapor to go through but is pretty impermiable to water as a liquid

My summer experience seems to contradict some others. But I found that when covered, the roof and outside walls are way cooler than uncovered. the cover reflects the UV and sun. Instead of trapping heat it seems to keep the outside from heating up.

In addition I noticed the inside temps are way lower than when it is sitting in the driveway getting ready to go with the cover off. 
.

But are they a necessity??? No, and climate sure plays a part in how well they will work. Look at your situation and decide if one is worth it for your specific needs.


----------

